
Validation of YC approach? ~ another vc funding webapps only - bootload
http://www.startusup.com
======
bootload
Noticed this mob hawking interest on flickr (startup tag) this morning for
Geezeo. Followed the site & found this site.

Interesting points:

\- backers are business types

\- no tech founders at the head of the table.

\- not transparent (no information on terms, process)

The reason YC is an interesting vc prospect is the whole process is
_transparent_. You know the details upfront. Not so with other companies, why?

------
pg
What makes you think they're investors? I don't see any mention of funding on
their site. All they say is that they're "all about entrepreneurship,"
whatever that means.

~~~
bootload
'... What makes you think they're investors? I don't see any mention of
funding on their site. All they say is that they're "all about
entrepreneurship," whatever that means. ...'

On the about page ...

_'... With over 20 years experience building financial software and technology
companies they are dedicated to helping entrepreneurs bring enterprise level
success to their ideas. ... if you'd like to have a simple chat with us to
tell us about your project or learn more about us, we'd love to hear from you
... '_ ~ <http://www.startusup.com/about.php>

On the project page ...

_'... Start Us Up recently joined up with the founders of Yamji, Theron Parlin
and James Carppe to build business development opportunities and strategic
alliences so Theron and James can focus on what they do best ...'_ ~
<http://www.startusup.com/projects.php>

I don't know what they stand for. There is a complete lack of transparency. My
guess is they are an offshoot from a parent financial company spinning their
products to the user market. I've seen this type of setup before.

Hawking for 'startups' developing web based apps. Pitching without doing the
_hard-yards_. And not being explicit, in what they offer or stand for.

